# cuando enciendo el estabilizador la PC se inicia sola



## GersonDiaz (Jul 21, 2006)

hola

mi nombre es Gerson y vivo en colombia, he estado leyendo todos los problemas y he aprendido cosas nueva. Bueno pero a lo que vine, tengo un problema y es el siguiente: cada vez que voy a prender el computador enchufo el cable del estabilizador al toma con polo atierra, luego enciendo el estabilizador y el computador que se encuentra conectado a él se enciende automaticamente. Lo curioso es que el apagado es normal, es decir se apaga como se debe apagar.

Si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar el problema o a dar una explicacion le agradesco.

posdata: Me parece un foro excelente.

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2006)

Busca en la configuración del BIOS: Power fail: Last state, power on, power off


----------



## GersonDiaz (Jul 22, 2006)

hola 

revise la configuracion y esta Last State, igual que mi otro pc que funciona ok.

no he podido solucionar el problema sigue igual

Gracias por su comprension y ayuda.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 23, 2006)

Cambiale a Power Off y listo.


----------



## GersonDiaz (Jul 25, 2006)

hola.

esa opcion no esta, esta es estay off, sin embargo continua el problema, probe con todas las tres opciones y nada.

gracias por estar pendiente.

agradesco me sigan ayudando.

chaos


----------



## Lord Dante (Ago 2, 2006)

Estimado amigo:

Cuando tu le dejas la opción LAST STAY, al regresar la energía el equipo se colocará en el último estado que se encontraba.  Es decir:  si estaba apagado continurá apagado, pero, si estaba encendido (como ocurre cuando hay un corte de fluido eléctrico) volverá nuevamente a encenderse.  Te recomiendo que lo configures en STAY OFF, con lo cual le indicas que pase lo que pase, siempre permanesca apagado.

Suerte


----------

